# 27 Zoll Gaming TFT Entscheidung gefragt



## Heubert (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi werte Community,
brauch eure Meinung zu einer Entscheidung.
Ich brauch nen neuen Monitor, Kriterien:
27 Zoll
144 Herz
Zum Zocken (überwiegend shooter); FC3,FC4.
schmaler Preis bis ca 400,-€
So, und nach einiger Recherche komme ich zu folgenden Kandidaten:


Asus VG278HE oder 
Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz (ohne gsync)
Beide für um die 350,-€

Was meint Ihr? wer solls sein? 
Beste Grüße
Heubert

Mein System:
CPU: Intel 2400
 auf nem
asrock extreme gen3
GPU: Palit Jetstream 970 GTX
8 GB Ram

Also wer solls sein?
Der Acer ist etwas jünger (Juli 2014)
der Asus ist bereits von 2012... sagt das was aus?
Beste Grüße
Heubert


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2014)

Tja, da gibt es so oder so ohnehin keine große Auswahl. Neben den beiden gäb es unter 400 Euro allerdings noch zwei iiyama, vielleicht auch die mal anschauen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FJVI33G und iiyama GB2773HS-GB2 ProLite 68,6 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Erfahrungen hab ich keine, aber bei prad gibt es vom einen iiyama PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite GB2773HS-GB1 Teil 11  und vom Asus PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE Teil 8  ausführliche Tests - ich hab da mal direkt die jeweils letzte Seite mit dem Fazit verlinkt. Beachte: der Asus wurde fast zwei Jahre früher getestet, als der noch klar über 400 Euro kostet - das sollte man wissen, um die Aussagen im Test einzuordnen. 

Zum Acer wären hier noch Meinungen bei Amazon Acer Predator XB270Hbmjdprz 69 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  , vom Asus gibt es sehr viele Meinungen bei alternate https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/VG278HE-LED-Monitor/html/product/1019667?  und auch bei Amazon Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Ich selber hab das Gefühl, dass Asus etwas die Nase vorn hat, auch wenn es im Schnitt bei Amazon "nur" 4 Sterne sind. Aber an sich wären alle der genannten Modelle IMHO gut.


PS: der Asus hat auch kein GSync - nur weil du das beim Acer noch extra hingeschrieben hast.


----------



## Heubert (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort Herbboy
hmmm... jetzt kommen noch 2 Kandidaten hinzu...
welcher solls denn nun sein?
Gruß
Heubert


----------



## Brokensword (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir heut den Acer gekauft (war ja im Angebot)
die einzige Alternative für mich währe dieser http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2720Z-L...8&qid=1418147178&sr=8-1&keywords=benq+xl2720z
aber das währen ca. 150 € Unterschied


----------



## USA911 (9. Dezember 2014)

Geh in einen Laden und lass sie Dir am besten beide Vorführen...
denn dann würde ich anhand des Bildes, das Dir angezeigt wird entscheiden, schließlich sitzt Du lange davor und Deine Augen müssen auf das Bild klarkommen...


----------



## Brokensword (9. Dezember 2014)

dachte ich mir auch, aber im laden stehen hauptsächlich 22 und 24 Zoll und eher preisgünstige Modelle ( war im Saturn )
aber bei Amazon kann man ja das Gerät auch zurückschicken und is alles umsonst


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Bist du denn mit dem Acer unzufrieden? Wenn nein, dann ist doch alles okay ^^


----------



## Brokensword (10. Dezember 2014)

das Angebot war gestern, der Acer kommt erst morgen oder am Freitag


----------



## Brokensword (11. Dezember 2014)

also der Bildschirm gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, muss jetzt erstmal Zeit zum zocken finden um den richtig zu beurteilen
Falls du dir den jetzt auch holst, oder ein anderen 144hz, dann schließe diesen unbedingt mit dem beigelegten DVI Kabel an. Ich habs vorhin mit dem DP angeschlossen und hab mich erst gewundert wieso kein 144hz einstellbar sind

Weiß vllt jemand beim welchen Titel ich den Hz unterschied deutlich merken werde?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Hz merkst Du generell eher bei Action-Titeln, und auch eher, wenn du eh schon nicht zu wenig FPS hast. Also, zB Crysis bei 32 FPS, da bringen die 144Hz auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## Brokensword (11. Dezember 2014)

hab ne Runde CS GO gespielt und deutlich den Unterschied gemerkt, läuft butterweich
hab früher gedacht, dass es einfache mini Lags waren, unglaublich dass es am Monitor lag


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Is an sich auch zu "berechnen", dass es etwas besser sein kann: wenn ein neu berechnetes Bild GANZ kurz vor der nächsten Bildwiederholung fertig berechnet ist, musst Du bei 60Hz halt 1/60 Sekunde "warten", bis das Bild dann doch zu sehen ist, weil ja eben nur alle 1/60 Sekunden der Monitor ein "Update" des Bildes macht - und bei 120Hz dauert nur halb so lange, bei 144 noch weniger     an sich kann man normalerweise nicht Mal 1/60 nicht wahrnehmen, das wäre wie ein Ping von zB 50 statt "nur" 45. Aber vlt in Einzelfällen kommt es einem "komisch" vor und mit 120/144 Hz dann doch "smoother"


----------



## Brokensword (12. Dezember 2014)

noch kurz Crysis 3 und BF3 getestet
bei Crysis 3 ist ein deutlich unterschied, spielt sich jetzt richtig gut
bei BF3 ist es minimal


----------



## Romand40 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenne beide Monitore nicht. Aber über den Asus habe ich nur Gutes gehört und gelesen.
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Test, Erfahrungen und Bewertungen


----------

